

The doorbell: Yak shaving at its best. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://neil.fraser.name/news/2009/04/01/

======
makecheck
When I first moved to the country, I relied on my company's credit union to
give me a credit card (and credit history). That seemed to work well, so I'm
surprised to see it go so wrong with banks.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Although the date is April 1st, I've been following Neil's blog ever since I
saw the talk on MobWrite, and somehow I believe that this is the sort of thing
that happens to him.

